# Bottom glass protection.



## Ady34 (3 Jul 2013)

Hi,
I'm going to be using some hefty rocks and want to put a protection layer over the bottom glass first....just for peace of mind.
I've just bought a couple of cheap rubber floor mats from b&q, but then thought about possible contaminants to the water column....what's your thoughts, will they be ok?
Cheers
Ady


----------



## oldbloke (3 Jul 2013)

I guess all the suction cups on heaters and such are rubber, but whether it's the same rubber is a different matter.


----------



## Ady34 (3 Jul 2013)

Yeah my initial thought was its just rubber.....but it's smelly rubber  which has me slightly concerned.


----------



## LancsRick (3 Jul 2013)

I'd just grab a thin sheet of acrylic from eBay or similar Ady. I certainly wouldn't use rubber matting.

What about even sacrificing some DVD cases to position under the rocks?


----------



## kirk (3 Jul 2013)

I wouldnt use matting to be safe due to possible oil release if it cheap stuff.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Jul 2013)

seen sheet polystyrene being used in some of the older ADA view vids ady, that and egg crate is a favourate in salty tanks.
Id be nervous using the mats... probably fine but guess you wont know until its likely too late for some fauna


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Jul 2013)

Egg crate, like the marine boys do 

Aquariums Ltd UK -


----------



## oldbloke (3 Jul 2013)

What about the white underlay you put under laminate floors. I sit my tank on a couple of layers of this.


----------



## tim (3 Jul 2013)

Think Tom Barr uses yoga mats to good effect ady.


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Jul 2013)

tim said:


> Think Tom Barr uses yoga mats to good effect ady.


Ive read this too, i think he uses super glue to hold them in place


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Jul 2013)

Hello Ady, hope your well.

Rubber non slip matting apparently has rust inhibiting properties when left in a drawer with cast tools etc. therefore that would point to some sort of oil/grease excretion I would say. 

Go egg crate!


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jul 2013)

Hi all,
Polystyrene, it has a sizeable rock on it, so you can ignore the fact it floats.

cheers Darrel


----------



## DTL (4 Jul 2013)

I've used cheap nylon chopping boards back in my reefkeeping days


----------



## Ady34 (4 Jul 2013)

Thanks everyone, 
ill use the mats for wiping my feet and source an alternative
I initially went to get some of those polystyrene roof tiles, but no longer for sale due to fire risk. Most polystyrene sheet is thicker than I'd like, I'm sure you used to be able to get thin stuff on a roll......ill have another think and try to source some thin polystyrene sheets.
Egg crate may be too thick, I don't want any of whatever I use showing through the thin sand substrate layer. Yoga mat sounds like it could be ok, but again the mat is a little thicker than I'd like, I imagine this is similar to camping mats, I have some of those so may hunt them out for a look and claim ignorance when we go camping 
I have some spare white foam laminate underlay, but again unsure whether its tank safe.
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## sa80mark (4 Jul 2013)

B and q sell the polystyrene on a roll ( insulated wallpaper)


----------



## Ady34 (4 Jul 2013)

sa80mark said:


> B and q sell the polystyrene on a roll ( insulated wallpaper)


I maybe need to try one of the larger stores, the one I visited didn't have it. Tomorrows lunchtime jaunt then


----------



## sparkyweasel (5 Jul 2013)

A lot of people are under the impression the polystyrene ceiling tiles are no longer available because of fire risk. But they are still available (Homebase website for one) and not illegal for domestic properties. I think they may be illegal for commercial properties, which have different fire regulations.
There is also a safety aspect for shops stocking them in bulk. A friend used to stock polystyrene sheet for under aquariums in his LFS, but when a new regulation for storing them was introduced it was going to cost him hundreds of pounds for the inspection and certificate so he just stopped stocking them as it wasn't viable. There was probably only a few pence profit on each one and one or two sold each week. There was no exemption for stocking tiny amounts, and the certificate would have cost him the same as a big DIY warehouse would pay for theirs.

If you ever use them on a ceiling make sure to use a recommended adhesive, spread it all over the tiles (not just blobs in the corners) and don't paint them with oil-based paint. That will keep them from being a fire risk, but won't stop your ceiling looking like something from the 70s.


----------



## Ady34 (5 Jul 2013)

Hi all,
Homebase do infact still sell polystyrene ceiling tiles, but I opted for a clear poly sheet, a bit like acrylic as this will offer some protection against scratches etc and is only a couple of mm thick so non intrusive even on the thinnest of substrate layers.
Cheers
Ady


----------



## DTL (5 Jul 2013)

Check out MrPolystyrene on EBay.
Good range of sheets and fast delivery IME


----------



## Ravenswing (5 Jul 2013)

I have used polystyrene but also pieces of Hamburger Matenfilter=PPI filter foam. I cut 1-3cm thick  suitable shape piece and after placing it and the stone into the tank cover it with sand. Filter foam is pretty good since it let the water flow throw it so there is no risk of anaerobic activity under it.  Even plants can grow roots throw/in it.  I have once teared down a malawi tank with a large polystere at the bottom under the sand and oh boy, what a smell and mess!!

It is good to keep in mind that some products (like gymnastic mats) can be covered by flame retardants, bromides, wich might be dangerous for fish. Unfortunately bromides are widely used.


----------

